# Are my guppies ok?



## Shadowhunter (Sep 18, 2021)

I just added another guppy to my tank and noticed a huge difference between the sizes of there bellies. Are they ok? The spotted tail one is new


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
The new fish (mosaic guppy) maybe is a juvenile or it haven't breed with male guppies yet so you don't have to worry. Nice guppies btw.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks


----------

